# Can Am Maverick



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrTJZye_B6M&sns=em



Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just in case anyone was wondering...

























This is what one looks like w/ OL2's

Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That thing looks NASTY!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah it looks good. Not really fond of using the outty rack as a rear bed. Or no power steering. But with 101hp it betta have some good axles an diffs.


----------

